# New Wheels :)



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks to Rochford, my car's late Xmas present arrived yesterday...

I'm now running on a new set of wheels, shod with Goodyear F1 235/40/18 tyres 










Very nice indeed 

Sorry for the poor quality photo, fitted them last night in the dark, and only had chance for a quick phone-cam snap this morning...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Are they the new RS4 style ? v.nice


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Are they the new RS4 style ? v.nice


Aye, they are...

Good timing, I thought, as the RS4 has just reached the showrooms in the UK


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

See you did go for the GY's in the end, if you haven't had them before they are bloody great when its p$ssing down


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Are you selling your old ones?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Are you selling your old ones?


I haven't decided yet... 

They need a very minor refurb - just some general mild scuffing on the very lip of the rim(s) on 2 or 3 of them, which I never paid any attention to, as I've always intended changing them.

By rights, I should keep them so I can put the car back to standard to sell it - but as the tyres on them won't stand up to scrutiny, I'd need to get tyres swapped over (and all that hassle) so its probably pointless. At least my new wheels, whilst "aftermarket" do have (like my TT ones) an OEM look, so are less likely to be frowned on by a dealer at trade-in time...


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Really like these wheels 8) was thinking about getting a set for our A4.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Very nice.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Tim
Can I hire your old wheels & tyres off you for a week or so?

I want to send mine off for refurbing and just need some spare ones to park the car on.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

beastty said:


> Tim
> Can I hire your old wheels & tyres off you for a week or so?
> 
> I want to send mine off for refurbing and just need some spare ones to park the car on.
> ...


Sure you can wander over and borrow them if you like. No charge, providing they don't come back in a worse state


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> beastty said:
> 
> 
> > Tim
> ...


Tim
Cheers mate, I'll sort out new tyres and a booking for my wheels and then wonder over to Hatfield. Can you pm me your phone number.

I'm assuming S4 and A4 wheels are compatible. And as they say 'Assumption can be the Mother of all F**kups'

Forgot to say - I like the look of the new wheels.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

beastty said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > beastty said:
> ...


I'm sure they'll fit, especially if just to be left standing.

As far as I know, the original wheels are 5x112, 18", with 235/40/18 tyres. There's nothing "special" about the S4 hubs, so you shouldn't have a problem just bolting these straight on.

PM sent.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

An excellent choice. Really like them.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll clean it up and get the proper camera out over the weekend, so you can see the full effect


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Thanks to Rochford, my car's late Xmas present arrived yesterday...
> 
> I'm now running on a new set of wheels, shod with Goodyear F1 235/40/18 tyres
> 
> ...


They'd look nice on a Porsche. Or BMW. :twisted:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tim if you wax them now, then they will not get to be like those shitey wheels on your TT :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Jampott - I'm sure you used to express an opinion about having wheels from a higher spec car being wrong and also that replicas weren't the way to go.

Anyway they look good. I bit more time cleaning them though! :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Jampot- nice rims you will have to keep away from the kerbs, seems like they protrude outwards a little at the rim :wink:

paul


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

VERY VERY nice looking wheels Tim, which suit the car very well.... but how you can consider putting replica wheels on a car with that power and performance, is beyond me. :?

I have always said that my main concern is replica wheels vary in quality so much that IMO its just too much of a risk to put these wheels on a high performance car, unless you know 100% where they are being made and what stamp they have on them.

I'm pretty sure it's a view you used to share too ?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

S'ok if all you do is potter about with a couple of doggies in the boot though eh?

I've just bought a Volvo estate, ideal for that job


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Jampott - I'm sure you used to express an opinion about having wheels from a higher spec car being wrong and also that replicas weren't the way to go.
> 
> Anyway they look good. I bit more time cleaning them though! :wink:


I knew it would one day come back to haunt you :lol: :lol:

The wheels do look great & i know they've been available for close to 12 months over here as replicas, as i recall seeing them in AmD's showroom early last year (not sure who theirs are manufactured by).

I've no real issue with the higher model reasoning, mainly because i now drive a Bimmer, so until VAG drivers start putting M5 wheels on their cars, i no longer care :lol:  but as Kev & Paul say, the quality would worry me greatly. Cheap can mean just that. I know my wheels are virtually identical to M5 wheels & my car is not an M5, but they are a BMW factory option if you want to upgrade to 19" wheels, so they're genuine BMW wheel.

Still concur that the new RS4 wheels are very good looking, but i also think (as per old RS4 9 spokes) that in another 12-18 months, almost every Beetle, Passat, Golf, TT, Skoda, Seat & A3/4/6 will have these wheels fitted & that almost all will be replicas. Can hardly blame people as they look so good.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ps suspension ride height now looks too high.

H&R?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've no real qualms on the quality of the wheels.

Lets face it, standard Audi wheels (eg original RS wheels, current QS wheels) have suffered from quality problems ranging from severe buckling to cosmetic peeling of lacquer).

On my TT, when fitting aftermarket wheels, I deliberately chose (this was before the days of replica wheels) ones manufactured by the SAME manufacturer as Audi used to make the OEM ones. Why? Pretty much a guarantee they would offer a similar level of "performance", as well as being able to take standard Audi centrecaps (  )

What happened? I buckled one so badly it had to be replaced (as did the tyre), and the rest went 50p shaped as well (a la RS4 wheels) so I hadn't managed to "buy" quality by sticking with the OEM manufacturer after all.

Ultimately, I see wheels as a disposable item - and I think its safer this way. I'd prefer to spend a little less on a wheel/tyre package and then change the whole lot again in another 15k miles, than run wheels which are 30k miles old, and show 30k miles worth of potholes etc.

Lets face it, the OEM wheels aren't up to scratch... so why tar the aftermarket ones so badly?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Im with you on this one Jampot just gonna order my second set of rims and its not 3 years old till July so with the OEM thats three lots


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I agree Jampott but then it's not me that's changed my tune! :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I've no real qualms on the quality of the wheels.
> 
> Lets face it, standard Audi wheels (eg original RS wheels, current QS wheels) have suffered from quality problems ranging from severe buckling to cosmetic peeling of lacquer).
> 
> ...


Audi and other manufacturers 'allege' that softer rims allow some deformation when hitting holes/humps etc.

Far cheaper/easier to replace a rim than replace broken suspension if too much shock is transmitted thru 'hard' rims to components. Says more about the crap state of roads in the country, as i dont think it is such a major issue in other more advancec markets, such as France, Spain and Italy, where the road surfaces are generally better. :roll:

I'd be more concerned about any unsprung mass increase or offset change, since these will affect cars handling poss detrimentally.

Maybe I was lucky not to have had problems with my first gen RS4 with OEM rims. Likewise, I have never had a single problem with any E46 OEM BMW rims, 18" or 19", and I charge over humps, pots etc. So I am a fan of OEM quality.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I agree Jampott but then it's not me that's changed my tune! :roll:


I don't think I EVER said replicas were a bad thing.

I've joked about fitting S-Line wheels (but not RS6 wheels). Its Mr Clarkson who thinks you shouldn't make your car look like the next model up, not me... :lol:

Unless you care to find my post(s) that contradicts this?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I could be wrong but I was postive you was anti replicas. Perhaps not posted on here but mentioned at Kneesworth.

If not I apologise.

How much do the new ones weigh? My RS6 reps came in 1lb under the OEM. I've also shed another 10lb with the ECS disks making the unsprung weight a lot more healthy. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I could be wrong but I was postive you was anti replicas. Perhaps not posted on here but mentioned at Kneesworth.
> 
> If not I apologise.
> 
> How much do the new ones weigh? My RS6 reps came in 1lb under the OEM. I've also shed another 10lb with the ECS disks making the unsprung weight a lot more healthy. 8)


I didn't get chance to weigh side-by-side, but I'm pretty certain they're similar or lighter. The Avus wheels are notoriously heavy...


----------

